# Tran cat or shoalwater cat



## Brady Mears (Oct 10, 2013)

Would like to get opinions on which is better the transport 240svt cat or the shoalwater s23 cat. Would be doing lots of wade fishing in matagorda and crossing the rough lower Laguna madre in port mansfield I would also like to run offshore to troll for some kings and dorado and even go deep drop out of it ... Would just like some opinions or any feedback would be greatly appreciated !!! Thanks!!!


----------



## Wacken'emWading (May 27, 2013)

Have you ever heard of someone complaining or saying bad things about a tran?

Easy decision for me. Tran all the way.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

No wrong choice there for your inshore fishing activities.
Both are awful choices for your offshore excursions you describe. Yes you can do it but there are many better (safer) choices.
If you insist on taking a cat bay boat offshore the shoalwater would be last choice as it is lighter and you will get tossed.

If you are going offshore a lot dont sacrifice your safety for that shallow bay capability.


----------



## Brady Mears (Oct 10, 2013)

sgrem said:


> No wrong choice there for your inshore fishing activities.
> Both are awful choices for your offshore excursions you describe.
> If you insist on taking a cat bay boat offshore the shoalwater would be last choice as it is lighter and you will get tossed.


I have a buddy that's a guide and he takes his tran 120 miles offshore sword fishing almost every week... I was just wondering if the shoalwater was any better in the swells ...


----------



## Winters97gt (Jun 20, 2013)

Brady Mears said:


> I have a buddy that's a guide and he takes his tran 120 miles offshore sword fishing almost every week... I was just wondering if the shoalwater was any better in the swells ...


120 miles? 240 miles total? How much gas is he carrying? That sounds crazy in a cat. Not sure I'd be game for that trip in a cat. I'd have to agree with Sgrem.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

If i was booking an offshore trip....and asked the guide what kind of boat.....it would be a short conversation with your guide friend. I would be looking elsewhere for a guide with an offshore boat for my guided offshore trip. It is a bad idea to plan to do that regularly. On the rare occassional ice cream day man rock on I would too. But not a good plan not smart to count on that for your offshore excursions almost every week as you describe.


----------



## unc_jaws23 (May 29, 2008)

*Who is the guide?*



Brady Mears said:


> I have a buddy that's a guide and he takes his tran 120 miles offshore sword fishing almost every week... I was just wondering if the shoalwater was any better in the swells ...


Inquiring minds want to know??????? I had a 2320 Robalo that we would load up with 240 gals of fuel to fish tournaments. I have never even considered taking it 120 miles offshore. That was a very stable seaworthy boat. I have been had the pucker factor way high trying to outrun squalls at 30 miles and burned up my fuel. 120 miles, and I would have needed a few corner Bucees out there!!!! 
Just Sayin!!!!


----------



## BTX (May 19, 2014)

*Cat offshore*

I've taken my cat offshore ! It was nice enough to go so on a calm day i don't hesitate to go where my gas capabilities will allow but I'd be very hesitant is some decent swells


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Talk with Tran about their boats. Their boats have no wood in them and are well made.

As far as going across the East cut my BC has made that run across to protected water in 25+ just this spring.

My killer is coming back the 5 or 6 miles of water from King Ranch shore line where it gets so bad with all the cross chop in 20 plus. Broke two different 545 Garmins in that area in + 20.


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=599929&highlight=sword
Running deep can be done in a 24 SVT. I wouldn't do it but it can be done. This might help with your pick.


----------



## Brady Mears (Oct 10, 2013)

Yellow Mouth Chaser said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=599929&highlight=sword
> Running deep can be done in a 24 SVT. I wouldn't do it but it can be done. This might help with your pick.


This is him he's a friend of mine ! I have been on both boats offshore when it was smooth was just wanting some feedback on which would be best for the
Swells and a all around boat


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

TRAN! No doubt about it.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

That's what decimated the snapper....all the skinny water boats burnin the shore....


----------



## MarineLife (Jan 6, 2007)

Tran for sure, after the sale is very important to them>>>>but not for shoalwater


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Both boats are fantastic. Many love to deal directly with the manufacture but lets face it. Dealers are key to a good customer experience as they the 1st point of contact for the end user just like every other industry.

I pulled the trigger on a SW cat23 back in Jan and love the boat and is a great platform for most of Texas gulf coast waters and a fantastic boat for wading. Its all about how you set it up and the aspect of rigging in regards to performance however taking on offshore swells is not what it is designed for. Haynie, Shoalwater and Transport are all great Texas boats but the Shoalwater was best for me for performance, budget and layout.

If your looking for a inshore, offshore cat boat then you might check out the Shallowsport X3

Good luck


----------



## BluewaterBandido (Oct 24, 2012)

Have you considered the 23' or 24' Haynie cats? Very stable platform and will run as shallow as needed in the bay and absolutely eats the chop up. They arent as fast as the SW cats on top end but they are fast enough to get you where you need to go. I have ridden in all 3 several times and also rode in them 3 different days leading up to the day I bought my 23' Haynie cat and to me the Tran and SW didnt compare to the Haynie. As others mentioned if customer service is a key priority I would definately lean towards Tran or Haynie.


----------



## MPB-10 (Aug 19, 2013)

The trans boats are defiantly good boats but are a bit heavier than the shoalwater line of boats. With that being said, the shoalwater will run shallower and will also out run the transcat. I doubt you will be satisfied with the off shore capabilities of either boat if you get caught out there when a storm pops up and the seas get rough. Good luck in your decision.


----------



## Fishng (Oct 13, 2011)

Easy way to tell...check the classifieds for boats for sale...see any Tran bigger than the Baby Cats??? Check to see how many others are for sale...ever wonder why???? Tran Cat are tremendous boats, smooth ride, shallow as any other out there and the service and warranty is the BEST, they stand behind their boats. And will give you great service....You cannot go wrong with a Tran boat...best buy for the dollar, bar none....check those ads.....if you don't believe me....


----------



## Fishin' Magician (Jul 17, 2012)

Zero problems with my 2014 21' Shoalwater Cat. Love it, couldn't be happier. No way I'm trying offshore, no way.


----------



## wrecking90 (May 5, 2011)

That is a great point about SW always being for sale... if a boat is everything the customer wants they usually do not sell them so fast


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

In that case check out the JH Outlaw.....don't hardly ever see one for sale....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

The Shoalwater Cat runs faster and gets better gas mileage than the Trans Cat. It also runs and gets on plane shallower. I've seen the Shoalwater Cats get up when not floating in mud without a whole lot of struggle. Don't know why it is but the Trans Cats just don't run as good as the other cats on the market. Maybe it's their weight or the hull design itself but a few guys I know with the 22 and 24 Trans Cats are a little disappointed in the speed and fuel efficiency. That being said the Trans Cat is built like a rock and is all composite and the quality of workmanship is fantastic and they rig them nicely as well. Shoalwater isn't as good of build quality but it's still good, not junky like Ultra Cat lol. Haynie Cat is another one you might consider, great hull and great service from Chris. None are going to be as good as a v hull offshore. On a 1 footer day it will work just fine offshore. Heck, guys take jon boats offshore on days like that so a large cat hull will do fine. Just have to find those really calm days. If it were me, I would buy the Shoalwater Cat over the Trans Cat based purely on performance but that's me. Take a ride in both boats and pick the one that fits your needs best. Neither one is going to do well in larger swells offshore like a v hull would.


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

Brady Mears said:


> Would like to get opinions on which is better the transport 240svt cat or the shoalwater s23 cat. Would be doing lots of wade fishing in matagorda and crossing the rough lower Laguna madre in port mansfield I would also like to run offshore to troll for some kings and dorado and even go deep drop out of it ... Would just like some opinions or any feedback would be greatly appreciated !!! Thanks!!!


just sold 23 sho cat that cat its just perfect boat only thing i didn't like about it is the speed thats it . was doing 50 to 55 loaded 
it cross rough water with no problem . 
goodluck


----------



## Winters97gt (Jun 20, 2013)

****, you just got that boat it seems like. What did you get to replace it?


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

yea sold it and was going with 21cat with 250 but i really wanted 300 on it 
was not too happy with service from factory also
so i sold it 
you have to pick the right dealer with these boats and not even try to call shoal water at all
right now im laying down i didn't really wanna say whats next but only SCB
have no idea stingray or recon yet 
I'm just watching more and more combo colors no matter which one i go with will have 300 on the back 
will probably see eric before end year


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Tran may still make some non cat boats that run fairly shallow too.


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

yea tran has nice boats and runs skinny and good service 
i just look at it if you gonna spend 60k on any other boat i would just get a little more and go with scb and sleep good at nite and not worry about prop or service or finish or any other problems 
thats just my 2cents from my experience with few boats
never saw any one crying on about scb or asking for a prop size
good luck with any boat you go with they all nice and do the job


----------



## F N G (Apr 24, 2012)

I've run my 220svt 30 plus many times got beat up at times. Come to think of it I got beat up in 22 Aquasport. Not sure SW stinger but tran has 3 massive vertical stingers. I looked at SW n didn't like the storage up front. SVT you can store a 5 gal bucket for when you can't get to dock in time. I've taken waves over now and boat drains quick n Tran will put in larger scuppers. Consider raised deck for less water to store now you can be a semi submersible. Great boat to dive from very stable at anchor. I saw a BC of end of Port A jetties in 3's with 100 plus tarpon a couple weeks ago. Go with Tran for what you are wanting to do. Good luck fun process


----------



## F N G (Apr 24, 2012)

To run this hull offshore I would say raised console and trim tabs as a must


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

It just seems to me with such a focus on offshore there are at least two manufacturers that make massive cats designed for shallow bay/offshore that would be much more confident in those conditions. Shallow Sports giant cat and Dargels giant cat seem to fit that bill so much better.


----------



## F N G (Apr 24, 2012)

sgrem said:


> It just seems to me with such a focus on offshore there are at least two manufacturers that make massive cats designed for shallow bay/offshore that would be much more confident in those conditions. Shallow Sports giant cat and Dargels giant cat seem to fit that bill so much better.


240SVT width 8'6" is not a massive cat??? Just lower gunnels that you don't necessarily need


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Yes that is a massive cat on the flats.....thats a tiny cat way offshore.....for me anyway. Like I said on ice cream days rock on I would too. But the larger cats mentioned are designed better for offshore in this case.


----------



## speck trout chaser (Jun 22, 2011)

efish said:


> yea sold it and was going with 21cat with 250 but i really wanted 300 on it
> was not too happy with service from factory also
> so i sold it
> you have to pick the right dealer with these boats and not even try to call shoal water at all
> ...


Well after buying my Recon and having a Shoalcat it was well worth the wait!!

I will say if your wanting a Recon go and see Eric and at least get your deposit in and hold your spot in the production line! My wait time was right at a year.


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

speck trout chaser said:


> Well after buying my Recon and having a Shoalcat it was well worth the wait!!
> 
> I will say if your wanting a Recon go and see Eric and at least get your deposit in and hold your spot in the production line! My wait time was right at a year.


owe yea its worth a wait and every dollar
thats gonna be last boat for me for a long time so I'm just taking my time to pick one of the two. for that reason i bought a10k boat so i won't rush and tell the wife i wish i bought a stingray lol
so i have 2 more month to think . but it sure helping a lot with boats he's posting on web . keep them coming eric lol
no more black white or dark gray that i kno


----------



## wrecking90 (May 5, 2011)

i just got my first stingray and it by far the best bought i have every been on... it goes plenty shallow for how i like to fish and it has great speed and just an all around great ride. I'm on the waiting list to get a recon but may just stick with the stigray because of the speed. i did not think i cared about speed but once i started going fast i just wanted to go faster...lol


----------



## F N G (Apr 24, 2012)

Bam! SCB thread


----------



## D HOGG (Jul 2, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> The Shoalwater Cat runs faster and gets better gas mileage than the Trans Cat. It also runs and gets on plane shallower. I've seen the Shoalwater Cats get up when not floating in mud without a whole lot of struggle. Don't know why it is but the Trans Cats just don't run as good as the other cats on the market. Maybe it's their weight or the hull design itself but a few guys I know with the 22 and 24 Trans Cats are a little disappointed in the speed and fuel efficiency. That being said the Trans Cat is built like a rock and is all composite and the quality of workmanship is fantastic and they rig them nicely as well. Shoalwater isn't as good of build quality but it's still good, not junky like Ultra Cat lol. Haynie Cat is another one you might consider, great hull and great service from Chris. None are going to be as good as a v hull offshore. On a 1 footer day it will work just fine offshore. Heck, guys take jon boats offshore on days like that so a large cat hull will do fine. Just have to find those really calm days. If it were me, I would buy the Shoalwater Cat over the Trans Cat based purely on performance but that's me. Take a ride in both boats and pick the one that fits your needs best. Neither one is going to do well in larger swells offshore like a v hull would.


I don't agree with the first part of your statement, unless your comparing apples to apples ... In order to accurately make that statement you have to get 2 boats as evenly matched as you can, horsepower and prop being the main factors and then run them and see. I'm sure as you can tell I'm running a Tran lol, I love it. I have a friend that has a Shoalcat, great boat for sure. I would love to put my SVT up against a evenly matched Shoalcat and have some fun ...

The second half of your statement is spot on ...

Cheers,
D.


----------



## speck trout chaser (Jun 22, 2011)

efish said:


> owe yea its worth a wait and every dollar
> thats gonna be last boat for me for a long time so I'm just taking my time to pick one of the two. for that reason i bought a10k boat so i won't rush and tell the wife i wish i bought a stingray lol
> so i have 2 more month to think . but it sure helping a lot with boats he's posting on web . keep them coming eric lol
> no more black white or dark gray that i kno


Yes making the choice is a double sided sword! well since we live so close to each other next time i run to the bay or up to Lake Summerville i can see if your avail and you can get some seat time!


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

speck trout chaser said:


> Yes making the choice is a double sided sword! well since we live so close to each other next time i run to the bay or up to Lake Summerville i can see if your avail and you can get some seat time!


yea do that please . ill send you pm 
thanks


----------



## speck trout chaser (Jun 22, 2011)

F N G said:


> Bam! SCB thread


SORRY!! !!


----------



## Brady Mears (Oct 10, 2013)

sgrem said:


> It just seems to me with such a focus on offshore there are at least two manufacturers that make massive cats designed for shallow bay/offshore that would be much more confident in those conditions. Shallow Sports giant cat and Dargels giant cat seem to fit that bill so much better.


The thing is it's so much cheaper to buy a tran svt than a dargel Kat or shallow sport x3 and the tran from what I have seen and heard can do pretty much the same thing ...


----------



## SiteCast (Jan 6, 2012)

*Tran!!!*

It's not even close. Anyone that knows anything about TX saltwater will tell you Tran is head and shoulders over SW.

I have lots of experience with both. Lets just say that 1 company always has satisfied owners and 1 company always has owners that are wondering who really owns their company at this point in time as they dial to make their latest warranty / service / complaint call.

As far as faster/ shallower? I can't claim to know as I don't run around conducting races and burnout contests on the flats, but the difference is incremental at best, if at all. I know lots of folks with SW boats that have had issues, none with Tran. None.


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

SiteCast said:


> It's not even close. Anyone that knows anything about TX saltwater will tell you Tran is head and shoulders over SW.
> 
> I have lots of experience with both. Lets just say that 1 company always has satisfied owners and 1 company always has owners that are wondering who really owns their company at this point in time as they dial to make their latest warranty / service / complaint call.
> 
> As far as faster/ shallower? I can't claim to know as I don't run around conducting races and burnout contests on the flats, but the difference is incremental at best, if at all. I know lots of folks with SW boats that have had issues, none with Tran. None.


you are right 
even if you did have a problem with tran boats they were on top of it 
i bought a brand new 19 cat sw and was prop wrong i called tran and he was willing to wait for me on satrday to go with me and try 4 or 5 props in the water and see which one i like and make sure boat rue right . from owner of company offer that for other boat not like he was making a home run on the prop lol
that was very kind of him to do that.
reason i called him cuz i never got answer from my dealer or shoal water on the prop lol


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

and if sw is faster it is buy 5mph top really not much 
both are nice great boats 
customer service should be on top of the list no matter how busy you are


----------



## das7777 (Jun 15, 2011)

speck trout chaser said:


> Well after buying my Recon and having a Shoalcat it was well worth the wait!!
> 
> I will say if your wanting a Recon go and see Eric and at least get your deposit in and hold your spot in the production line! My wait time was right at a year.


Don't have a Shoalwater but a friend has a 23' cat that I ran while I waited for my Recon to come in. YES the wait was worth it, the Shoalwater cat rode good but the Recon rode great!


----------

